# Dyeing Soro? (or, how to prevent greying?)



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Soro greeting a woman today and she said "Look at how old you are!" 
Which sort of offended me because he's only 5 and a half. It didn't offend me like... make me mad or anything. But along the same lines of congratulating someone on their pregnancy when they're actually not 

Soro has had white hairs around his muzzle since the 2 year mark or so and it's been slooowly spreading. Now I see flecks of it going down his chest, so few that I can effectively pluck them out if I felt so inclined. But they're there.

He's happy, healthy, energetic, active... everything a dog should be. But I was wondering if there's a way for me to delay this premature greying. I *would* pluck them out if they'd grow back black!

I was also thinking of using dyes to 're-black' him in the future if he gets very frizzly looking. I'm one of those people who aren't against dyes if they're safe for the dog, but of course this whole thing is for me and not for him. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

... I have never heard a person talk about essentially dying their dog's grey hairs (the best equivalent in human terms I can come up with). It seems incredibly odd. My personal opinion is just don't do it. I can't think of a single good reason to do it, and really that's what I would need to do anything to my dog is a really _good _reason. I know the dye is harmless, but being "harmless" isn't a reason still. 

I think you should self-reflect on why you don't seem satisfied with having a happy, healthy dog, or why the dog appearing older visually bugs you so much. Is it sort of like a doggy-midlife-crisis except you're the one going through the crisis? 

Bottom line is that I try not to do anything to my dog that she can't ask for (health stuff aside), that's my rule. She has no voice so I just have to have a really good reason to do something to her before I'll actually do it. If your reasons are entirely superficial, I guess I just believe you should question those reasons as being a solid ground.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

You have a white dog. Easy for you to say 

But all joking aside, yeah it's completely superficial! I wouldn't even care if I had grey hairs but for some reason I want my dog to look 'younger' 
I don't think all superficial/'unnatural' things are not good reasons persay... Sort of like when we paint our nails or put makeup on. I do neither of these but I think dyeing dogs, dressing them up and such are along the same vein. 
Otherwise, this definitely isn't something I'm hellbent on doing. 
I'd be interested to know if there are any natural ways to delay greying. Diet, supplements or something...


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a black dog with a white chin too. She got her first white hair on her back recently and she is 4. In some ways, I can understand you, but I figured out it makes me concerned because she has a definite marker that she is getting older and getting older means she will die. 4 is still a good ways from that, but unlike other dogs pugs, specially black pugs, look older. My last pug I only had her for a year and then she died. She was old, but I got her from the shelter so her age was a mystery. I think it's why I freak out about Jezzy so much. I recently saw a pug though that made me be okay with her aging. It was black everywhere except it's face had a mask. He was so cute and lively and has been grey his he was super young. His whites make him who he is and I decided I won't change Jezzy as getting rid of her white doesn't stop time. 

Is that partially what bothers you- that Soro is indeed aging? 

If it's mostly on the chin though, part of what expedites the color is water. Is Soro drinking out of the tap? The chlorines in tap water speeds up the whitening process and makes for a brighter white. Mine is already white, but I changed out their water. Very least, it'll be better for them to have filtered water. 

If you do decide that a black chin is what you want, people use food colorings or Top Performance Dog Hair Dye Gel and they have "Tuxedo Black". I can't vouch if the black for either is really black enough as most people use bright colors on white dogs.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

The_Monstors said:


> I have a black dog with a white chin too. She got her first white hair on her back recently and she is 4. In some ways, I can understand you, but I figured out it makes me concerned because she has a definite marker that she is getting older and getting older means she will die. 4 is still a good ways from that, but unlike other dogs pugs, specially black pugs, look older. My last pug I only had her for a year and then she died. She was old, but I got her from the shelter so her age was a mystery. I think it's why I freak out about Jezzy so much. I recently saw a pug though that made me be okay with her aging. It was black everywhere except it's face had a mask. He was so cute and lively and has been grey his he was super young. His whites make him who he is and I decided I won't change Jezzy as getting rid of her white doesn't stop time.
> 
> *Is that partially what bothers you- that Soro is indeed aging? *
> 
> ...



I thought about what you said and you might be right on the 'aging' part. Though funnily enough, I don't think I realized that till now! I thought it was a aesthetics/superficial thing on my part. Thanks for reading into my subconsciousness 
Yeah, he's gotten tap water all his life (usually with apple cider vinegar sprinkled in too). 
I'll remember the dye information if I have a crazy idea day, but otherwise... I think once my mind settled on that first part (the aging), I've accepted it. I guess there was just something twitching in my mind when the lady made that comment and I saw all the whites on Soro when I was grooming him. But now you've put it to rest, so thanks a million : )

I hope you and your dogs have many happy years too!!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You can dye that, but because he is a shorthaired dog, those hairs are going to shed out fast, and you are going to be re-dying all the time! If you are taking him out and want him to look his best, I would recommend just chalking it. There is chalk made just for dogs (yes, those show dogs are chalked) and you can easily and safely apply some chalk to his white hairs if you wish. There is spray chalk (Chris Christensen) but I don't recommend that for a face because of the eyes. And Chris Christensen also has the color sticks that may work for you too.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> You can dye that, but because he is a shorthaired dog, those hairs are going to shed out fast, and you are going to be re-dying all the time! If you are taking him out and want him to look his best, I would recommend just chalking it. There is chalk made just for dogs (*yes, those show dogs are chalked*) and you can easily and safely apply some chalk to his white hairs if you wish. There is spray chalk (Chris Christensen) but I don't recommend that for a face because of the eyes. And Chris Christensen also has the color sticks that may work for you too.


And I thought they were photoshopped this entire time...

But wow, I didn't even know this stuff existed! Thanks for the info


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Sendiulino said:


> ... I have never heard a person talk about essentially dying their dog's grey hairs (the best equivalent in human terms I can come up with). It seems incredibly odd. My personal opinion is just don't do it. I can't think of a single good reason to do it, and really that's what I would need to do anything to my dog is a really _good _reason. I know the dye is harmless, but being "harmless" isn't a reason still.
> 
> I think you should self-reflect on why you don't seem satisfied with having a happy, healthy dog, or why the dog appearing older visually bugs you so much. Is it sort of like a doggy-midlife-crisis except you're the one going through the crisis?
> 
> Bottom line is that I try not to do anything to my dog that she can't ask for (health stuff aside), that's my rule. She has no voice so I just have to have a really good reason to do something to her before I'll actually do it. If your reasons are entirely superficial, I guess I just believe you should question those reasons as being a solid ground.


Idk, almost everyone chooses their dog at least partially based on finding that dog visually appealing. IMHO if something isn't harming the dog, be the thing superficial or not, there's no reason someone should have to justify themselves further. I'm not saying she should ignore the fact that there is some coming to terms with her dog aging going on, but this isn't a decision I find especially important or worthy of some large amount of deep thought. In my book not harming dog + I like it = something that is ok to do, no questions asked. I don't really buy the whole, "dogs can't choose whether or not to be dyed" argument. It strikes me as strange because the dog quite literally doesn't care. I fact, most dogs don't even have the self-awareness to recognize their own reflection.

Canyx, I would definitely look into the chaulk. It would irritate me as well if people were always treating my dog like an old man when he clearly isn't in age or spirit.


----------



## Chowgal (Aug 26, 2011)

My 1 year old red girl has had a TON of gray in her muzzle since I adopted her at 6-8 weeks old. So what if people think they're "old", the dogs don't care. I really don't understand why you wanna dye his gray hairs... It just like with people. Some gray early on and some later in life. One of my friends had a chocolate lab who was only 6, but his muzzle was completely gray. And she has another who's 8 and has almost no gray what so ever.


----------



## AMKuska (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't think it is fair to criticize you for wanting your dog to look his best. Dyeing him would have to be redone frequently, but it is a possible solution. You could also stick a bandana on him when you go out that says something like, "I'm only 5!"


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I totally understand wanting to dye him. I wouldn't like my dogs to have grey hairs either, especially not when they are young and healthy and active and people think they are older than they are.

Not sure how you'd go about dying them, but just wanted to let you know you're not alone


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Canyx said:


> You have a white dog. Easy for you to say
> 
> But all joking aside, yeah it's completely superficial! I wouldn't even care if I had grey hairs but for some reason I want my dog to look 'younger'
> I don't think all superficial/'unnatural' things are not good reasons persay... Sort of like when we paint our nails or put makeup on. I do neither of these but I think dyeing dogs, dressing them up and such are along the same vein.
> ...


I have heard excellent things about Solid Gold Seameal making the coat color brighter and more vibrant. I've used seameal in the past, and can't remember if it's true or not, but it might be worth doing some research.
That said, I probably wouldn't bother with dying him. My oldest dog started getting some white hairs around his eyes, and I am pretty sure eventually his face will be white. Do I hate it? Absolutely. However, it won't make him young again unfortunately, and dying him won't take away the fact he's pushing 11 years old. Better to stop worrying about a few gray hairs and spend that time appreciating him for who he is (not saying you don't).


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

kafkabeetle said:


> Idk, almost everyone chooses their dog at least partially based on finding that dog visually appealing. IMHO if something isn't harming the dog, be the thing superficial or not, there's no reason someone should have to justify themselves further. I'm not saying she should ignore the fact that there is some coming to terms with her dog aging going on, but this isn't a decision I find especially important or worthy of some large amount of deep thought. In my book not harming dog + I like it = something that is ok to do, no questions asked. I don't really buy the whole, "dogs can't choose whether or not to be dyed" argument. It strikes me as strange because the dog quite literally doesn't care. I fact, most dogs don't even have the self-awareness to recognize their own reflection.
> 
> Canyx, I would definitely look into the chaulk. It would irritate me as well if people were always treating my dog like an old man when he clearly isn't in age or spirit.



I can understand this completely, and part of me feels the same way. My oldest dogs body structure has changed quite a bit in the past year or two as he's started aging. I would do anything to have him be young again, and stay that way, but even if he looks a bit older and acts a bit older, he's far from deaths door (at least, he'd better be). There's something about watching him age, watching him gray up a bit and his eyes get a little cloudy that means something to me, even though I can't explain it.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

I have no advice about the dyeing, no judgement about it either... it isn't harmful.

This thread has just touched me though about how sad it can be to see the wee puppy you could hold in the palm of your hand... age and get old.
Willow was always mistaken for a puppy, even as a mid-age dog, because she is so petite for her breed. She even fooled people who knew dogs very well, her teeth were always naturally very good and white. One time her regular vet was not working at the clinic, so we saw another and he looked at a couple of skin tags near her left eye and remarking how she was getting to be an old girl. I felt like I'd been sucker-punched.
A couple of years ago I started noticing how white her face was getting. It doesn't show to other people like it would on a red retriever, but I notice.
I also have missed her activity level the last couple of years. Never thought I'd feel that way when she was hyper and crazy, but I do. She used to always be into whatever I was doing, a constant companion... and old dogs sleep a lot.
She's still my Baby Girl, but a frail old lady too.
She's my first dog. I wonder if it will be easier with the next, or whether it will be a shock all over again?


----------



## iheartmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

Awww, Canyx, I can so sympathize. My puppy is just over 4 months old, so I can't say I've reached the "my dog is getting old!?" panick yet. But when walking him with his puppy friend, people will comment on how beautiful the husky is, which it is, but I feel just a tinge of something bad, like, why aren't you complementing my baby!? I think parents would feel that way too if people commented on how cute a friend's child is without complementing yours, or if they said your child looks sickly even though he or she is healthy or something like that.

As for actual facts about dyeing or chalking, I have no idea. Never thought about it since my my husky x mystery mutt has the weirdest coloration, with random patches of brown and silver mixed in with black all over. But dyeing kind of sounds like a pain, just cuz it's like a even more troublesome bathing experience. So maybe chalking would be better, since apparently dyeing isn't all that permanent anyway?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Whoops, I totally forgot about this thread! 
But thanks for the words everyone 
I will definitely look into chaulk or the Solid Gold if I ever feel the need to in the future...
For now though, I'll just let Soro be my white-chinned Soro  

Polywoggy, I completely sympathize with you. Soro's my first dog too and while he still definitely has his puppy energy, I try not to think about the inevitable. As one lady once told me, it never get's easier with the next dog, or the NEXT one, etc... But for some reason us humans feel very inclined to shatter ourselves over and over again  I hope your girl has many more happy, healthy days with you!


----------

